# Water Temperature - please need help!!



## Skoalthebetta (Feb 3, 2018)

Hi guys!

I have a betta in a 1 gallon tank (dorm room) and it's really cold at the moment so I bought him a heater and he did much better. Unfortunately though, the heater raises the temperature to almost 85 degrees F and I feel like that's too hot for him because he behaves weirdly ... Now I always give him cool water to try to keep it at about 76F but it just keeps on heating up. Now I disconnected the heater and the temperature dropped to 70F. I don't know what to do since I feel like those water temperature fluctuations are not good for him ... What temperature would be less detrimental? 85F or 70F?
What can I do?? Please help!!

Thank you!!


----------



## Rainbo (Nov 23, 2015)

Hi, welcome to the forum.

You are right, the fluctuating temperature is very bad for him and can stress him, or shock him, which will lead to other problems.

What type of thermometer do you have? Is it one that's preset, one that's constantly on, or one that's adjustable, and what brand is it? How tall is your tank?

The ones that are constantly on can over heat a tank depending on how warm the room the tank is in is, and the wattage of the heater. 

Preset ones are better but can still cause problems, if that's the type you have you can try unplugging it and let sit it in the tank for around an hour then plug it back in and see if it does better. If you try that do so when you can keep an eye on your thermometer to make sure it doesn't make the water too warm.

Adjustable ones are the best and they do make them to fit your tank but they are harder to find. It's another one that you should let sit in the tank for around an hour before plugging it in so that it calibrates to the tanks temperature. So try that if its the type you have. You could also try adjusting the temp to compensate for difference between the temperature of your tanks water to the temperature you have the thermometer set at. So if you have the thermometer set at 78 and it's always heating the water to 85, try turning the thermometer down 6 degrees and see if that helps.

If you are sure that the thermometer is not heating the water over 85 degrees leave the heater on, the temperature is not ideal but your betta should adjust to it, just make sure to get a better heater soon. 86 degrees is the temperature used to treat fish for ich and the temperature needs to stay that high for at least 10 to 14 days. When you get the new heater slowly lower the temperature back down to 78 to 80 degrees over the course of a day or two so that your betta doesn't stress or go into shock. I'd also try and slowly raise the temperature again so it's not to stressful, you can do that by plugging the heater in, wrapping the tank in a towel or something to hold in the heat, letting the temperature go up 2 degrees and unplugging the heater for a couple then plugging back in the heater and bringing the temperature up another couple degrees. Keep doing that till the tank is at 84 degrees. Once it's at the 84 degrees you can unwrap the tank.


----------



## Skoalthebetta (Feb 3, 2018)

Hi Rainbow! Thank you for your reply!!

I have a Tetra Fish Tank, one and a half gallon, it is this one:
https://www.walmart.com/ip/Tetra-Aquarium-Cube-Tank-1-5-gal/10291810

The heater is from the pet store, the smallest they had for tiny fish tanks! I think it is preset, I don't think I can change the temperature manually!
I unplugged it and waited for the aquarium to cool down a few degrees (tried to balance around 75 degrees F) and then plugged it back in when it cooled down too much. Unfortunately, that was the smallest heather they had, because any other doesn't fit in the aquarium ...

He's very motionless, just hangs around the top of the water or on the bottom. I think he's not doing well and I'm really scared I'm gonna loose him cause I love that fish so much. I've had him for a year and since I've saved him from two friends I don't know how old he is and if his behavior might be based on his age ... I know him so well though, he usually is super active and happy and looks very healthy, this right now is just not him *cry*.

The thermometer I have is a super cheap one from Walmart just to stick it to the outside of the aquarium (I'm a college student, I don't have money and spent my last dime on that fish to save his life haha (and he loves me for it))


I think he's already in shock, he's barely moving, barely eating ...
What else can I do?

Thank you so much for your help!! Really appreciate it!


----------



## Rainbo (Nov 23, 2015)

I'm so sorry that he's not doing better, I know how hard it's heartbreaking when they are not well and we can't really help. Hopefully he makes it but the best thing for him is really going to be to get his tank temperature stabilized and keep it at least 78 degrees, but like I wrote above when you raise the temperature or lower it, you have to do it very slowly or you run the risk of shocking your fish. 

I'm not sure of your water change schedule, but given that he's so sick you are going to need to keep the water clean. Do 20 to 25% water changes every 2 to 3 days, and make sure to match the temperature of the new water to the temperature of the water in the tank.

Is the heater you have a tetra one? If so those are notorious for being very inaccurate, I've learned that one the hard way after I wasted money buying one. For when you can buy one, and I do understand not being able to right now, try this one https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0006JLPG8/ref=ask_ql_qh_dp_hza It's a Hydor Theo and it should fit in your tank. If you get it make sure you let it sit in the water, unplugged, for around an hour so that it calibrates correctly. Also, since your tank is so small, start out with it at around 75 degrees and adjust it from there in case it keeps the water a bit to warm.

I'd replace your thermometer with one that goes inside the tank, I can just about guarantee you that the one you have is not showing an accurate temperature. That's a mistake I also made when I started fish keeping LOL. I really think I've managed to make every mistake and got creative at times to make new ones.....


----------



## Skoalthebetta (Feb 3, 2018)

Thank you! It is really heartbreaking.
He hasn't moved much, still doesn't seem to eat. 
I feel like he has trouble breathing as well! He's been sitting on the water top for days now, always in the same place.

Good news is that the Water temperature is at a stable 80 degrees right now!
I hope it stays that way.

Could it be his age? Do you know how old Betta get usually in captivity?

Haha oh no! I will try to get one that goes right inside the tank!
Haha I feel you!! Lol
I'm trying to do best I can because I really love that little fella.
Thanks for all the help! Really appreciate it!
I will keep you updated about his situation and hope he gets better!!

All the best!


----------



## Skoalthebetta (Feb 3, 2018)

Oh another question: when I do the water change, should I take him out of the tank or would that be too much stress?
I'm scared if I change the water condition it will stress him out even more ... Shall I wait until he (hopefully) seems to be a bit more stable or do it anyways really carefully?


----------



## ryry2012 (Mar 31, 2015)

You can leave him in the tank, do 25% water change, wait for a couple of hours, and do another 25% change. Four 25% water changes would be close to 100% change.


----------



## Coralocean (Feb 6, 2018)

Skoalthebetta said:


> Hi Rainbow! Thank you for your reply!!
> 
> I have a Tetra Fish Tank, one and a half gallon, it is this one:
> https://www.walmart.com/ip/Tetra-Aquarium-Cube-Tank-1-5-gal/10291810
> ...


I think he will do better at the higher temperature than the lower. I thought my betta had ick so I turned the heat up to 86F and he seemed to love it. He went and made a big bubble nest every day. The swings in temp are not good.


----------



## Skoalthebetta (Feb 3, 2018)

Sounds good! I will do that!
So I asked a friend who had better for years and she said he has a typical case of fin rot and she'll give me some treatment she has for her betta!
I think she's right and I really hope that he will recover!! I heard that it's easy treatable! 
Wish me (us) luck! 
And thanks for all the help!


----------



## Veloran (Jun 28, 2014)

Skoalthebetta said:


> Sounds good! I will do that!
> So I asked a friend who had better for years and she said he has a typical case of fin rot and she'll give me some treatment she has for her betta!
> I think she's right and I really hope that he will recover!! I heard that it's easy treatable!
> Wish me (us) luck!
> And thanks for all the help!


Can you post a picture of him, many cases of fin rot are actually fin biting and one of the causes of fin biting is stress. Fin biting usually doesn't need anything more than clean water to make sure the wound doesn't get infected.

I had this incident happen with a new betta when the heat in my apt went out and his heater was out and I couldn't find his backup all at the same time. All I had was a uncalibrated larger heater that caused temperature swings in his tank overnight and he took a few chunks out of his fins.


----------



## Skoalthebetta (Feb 3, 2018)

Thank you all for the help!

So I got some fin rot/infection treatment and some fish salt, and I think he is veeeery slowly improving. Last night I thought he wouldn't make it because he was looking really not good.
I've been giving the treatment to him for about 2 days now, so I hope he will get better soon!


----------



## Skoalthebetta (Feb 3, 2018)

So I got this antibiotic stuff (medicine against fin rot?) and I think he's doing a bit better, but he looks very much struggling. I don't know, but I have the feeling that he can't breathe that well ... what could that be?

Best regards


----------



## Skoalthebetta (Feb 3, 2018)

Hi Guys!

So, unfortunately he passed away yesterday.
He was doing so much better, actually producing bubbles again and coming to say hi and looking really good, so I have no idea what happened. I fed him in the morning and everything was good, I was gone for the day for a meet, and when I came back, he was gone. I am really sad, but on the other side I think he was relatively old and had a good happy life. My friends and I loved that little fella a lot and he won't be forgotten.

Thank you guys for all your help!
All the Best,
Skoalthebetta.


----------

